# What Scope Mount and Rings To Use???



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I just had a qick question for u guys.... I have a rem 700 .243 and about to get my scope in, and was wanting to know what kind of scope mount and rings to use.
This is my first post on here and my first year coyote hunting.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum anticreep !
There are a lot of choices for rings and mounts. Do you have a large retailer close ? Buy a good quality set, that you can afford, and you'll never have to worry about them.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

no i dont have a large retailer close... closest gander mountain is 120 miles away. I was wanting something i could get on the internet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at cabelas site. They have a LOT of choices and will ship to your door. Click the link below !

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100249&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104792580%3Bcat104752080%3Bcat104534280


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks. don


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome anticreep, lots of choices on that link!


----------

